# Pics from the 2006 NAAFA Convention



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is my first batch of pics from the NAAFA Convention. Everyone can feel free to add to this thread. I have lots more, but they aren't edited yet, so I'll be posting them in a day or two.

Here goes...

View attachment 050Lilly.jpg


The beautiful LillyBBBW sings karaoke. Delightful!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

View attachment 054Deidra.jpg


Here's DeidraBabe!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

View attachment 070KathieJohnny.jpg


HugKiss and FAJohnny​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

View attachment 002NedKim.jpg


Ned and BoBabe​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

View attachment 055Russell.jpg


Russell Williams​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

Watch the flower bloom!!

It all began with the traditional "head butt" pose that has become a tradition with BBNancy and me...






SoVerySoft and BBNancy





SVS, Nancy and BB





SVS, Nancy, BB and HugKiss





SVS, Nancy BB, HK and TxJohnny





SVS, Nancy, BB, HK, Johnny and Vic​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

View attachment 062KathieCindy.jpg


Kathie (HugKiss) and BigCutieCindy​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

Some folks are not Dimensions regulars, but I am going to post their pics anyhow, since many of us know them. 

View attachment 051CathyCeci.jpg


Cathy W. and Cecilia working at NAAFA registration​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

View attachment 052Diana.jpg


Diana, who did a fabulous job keeping the Hospitality Suite running smoothly. (I am sure others helped too, but I only know about Diana...)​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2006)

View attachment 049JohnnyKim.jpg


FAJohnny and BB. Hot damn!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 081NancyJohnnytx.jpg


BBNancy and TXJohnny​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

Last one for tonight - I'm off to bed. I have TONS more to post tomorrow. 

View attachment 060KimCarrie.jpg


BB and Carrie. I think the height difference is partly an optical illusion. _Partly_...​


----------



## Carrie (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Last one for tonight - I'm off to bed. I have TONS more to post tomorrow.
> 
> BB and Carrie. I think the height difference is partly an optical illusion. _Partly_...[/CENTER]



Ohmigosh, SVS!!!!! You have no idea how happy this picture makes me!  Thank you so much for posting it! (even if I do look like a giant compared to BoBabe, the petite little flower with her head in my booby business).


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here is my first batch of pics from the NAAFA Convention. Everyone can feel free to add to this thread. I have lots more, but they aren't edited yet, so I'll be posting them in a day or two.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> ...




hot DAMN you're beautiful, Lilly!!!


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8442
> 
> 
> Ned and BoBabe​



I don't know if it's just the picture... but MAN do you look like you could be AM's sister! Of course... very GORGEOUS sisters indeed! I want family as gorgeous as you all!!!


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 16, 2006)

P.s. BoBabe.... I'm stealing your dress. Kthanxbye! ^_^ hehe.. where'd you get it?


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here is my first batch of pics from the NAAFA Convention. Everyone can feel free to add to this thread. I have lots more, but they aren't edited yet, so I'll be posting them in a day or two.



SoVerySoft, you are Thee DeeVine Picstress! :wubu: All the ladies look AMAZING and super huggable! (Note: I don't always run around in real life hugging everyone.)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for the pics, SoVerySoft! They all made me smile and miss all you guys........................NEXT YEAR!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## William (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey SVS

Great photos

Thanks!!!!


William





Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Thanks so much for the pics, SoVerySoft! They all made me smile and miss all you guys........................NEXT YEAR!
> Hugs, Kara


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 16, 2006)

Great Pics, Randi!

I'm so glad everyone had a good time!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Ohmigosh, SVS!!!!! You have no idea how happy this picture makes me!  Thank you so much for posting it! (even if I do look like a giant compared to BoBabe, the petite little flower with her head in my booby business).



Give me your shoes. I'm not asking politely. I'm not waiting patiently . 

(You look beautiful, as does BB and everyone else, but remember: Give TSL shoes.)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 16, 2006)

Awwwww, these pics are amazing!!! I wish I could have been there with y'all (Carla, I owe you a karaoke song, I will make it up to you I swear!) Its just great seeing everyone having a great time.
    Post more pix plz tnx!!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 16, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> I don't know if it's just the picture... but MAN do you look like you could be AM's sister! Of course... very GORGEOUS sisters indeed! I want family as gorgeous as you all!!!


I'm considerably shinier and more nub-headed, Mia, but I appreciate the compliment.



Mia Davina said:


> P.s. BoBabe.... I'm stealing your dress. Kthanxbye! ^_^ hehe.. where'd you get it?


Ashley Stewart. I pretty much eat up anything I find in that color, whether it supports my 46-year-old tah-tahs, or not.



Carrie said:


> Ohmigosh, SVS!!!!! You have no idea how happy this picture makes me!  Thank you so much for posting it! (even if I do look like a giant compared to BoBabe, the petite little flower with her head in my booby business).


Looks like you're trying to smother me with your right one, whilst I'm punching you in the stomach. We should post it on WrestlingFatGirlsOfVastlyDifferingHeights.com.

Great pics, Sove. Thanks!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Give me your shoes. I'm not asking politely. I'm not waiting patiently .
> 
> (You look beautiful, as does BB and everyone else, but remember: Give TSL shoes.)



But then *I* wouldn't have them, and my feet would no longer be bejeweled.  


P.S. Thank you. I _felt_ beautiful.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Looks like you're trying to smother me with your right one, whilst I'm punching you in the stomach. We should post it on WrestlingFatGirlsOfVastlyDifferingHeights.com.



Done and done. Where shall I send your royalty check?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Done and done. Where shall I send your royalty check?


Mammorial Hospital for Fat Girls Injured While Wrestling Those of Vastly Differing Heights
Long-Term Rehab Unit
1313 Mockingbird Lane
Gotham


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> I don't know if it's just the picture... but MAN do you look like you could be AM's sister! Of course... very GORGEOUS sisters indeed! I want family as gorgeous as you all!!!




Thanks Mia, so sweet of you. I have to say you're right, we do have some resemblance going on, even if it's just the curls or something. 

And the pics are great so far... more please. 

C'mon, give 'em up.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

OK, here's another batch!

Friday night was a costume party. Here are some costumes:

View attachment 096SableBruce.jpg


Sable and UncannyBruceman​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 117meVic.jpg


A SoVerySoft wizard and Vic​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 127Bob.jpg


Hippie BobSJers​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 132GregMelissa.jpg


GregW and Melissa​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 133Lilly.jpg


LillyBBBW - yowsa!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 128NancyS.jpg


Nancy Summer's goin' fishing​!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 145Stephen.jpg


grrrr! Stephen is a meannn football player!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 097Keith.jpg


Placebo (Keith)​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 098DebAlbright.jpg


Here's Indy (Deb)​


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> But then *I* wouldn't have them, and my feet would no longer be bejeweled.
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you. I _felt_ beautiful.



You _are_ beautiful! I wish that I could have spent more time with you later in the week, but I'm learning to share more graciously ("_My_ Carrie!"). Only child syndrome, doncha know...

And no one could possibly look as lovely in those shoes as you did, so you might as well keep them.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 099NancyCA.jpg


Indy's friend Nancy​


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting these pics, Randi - I was running around far too much to take many.

I'm hoping someone has a picture of me in the blue dress on Saturday night; otherwise, I'll have to wear it again next year.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 100Ned.jpg


Ned!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 143JCme.jpg


Renaissance Man (John) and SVS​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 056Peter.jpg


HappyFA (Peter)​


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, Randi, you took a lot of shots!!  I'm enjoying it very much, keep them coming. 

I just got a few that were salvaged from my picture loss. If any seem worth it, I'll post a few.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 125DianaVic.jpg


Diana and Vic​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 147CeciCindy.jpg


Cecilia and Cindy​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 139NancyJC.jpg


Nancy and John​


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks Mia, so sweet of you. I have to say you're right, we do have some resemblance going on, even if it's just the curls or something.
> 
> And the pics are great so far... more please.
> 
> C'mon, give 'em up.




man... if it was just the curls, then I must be your sister too *laughs*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 071DavidKim.jpg


David and BB​


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8491
> 
> 
> David and BB​



oo! BB, I have the black version of that top... man I wish they had had it in red when I got mine, that's hot! Or maybe it's just you ^_^


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 090PeterMikeyNancyRobbie.jpg


Peter (in front), Mikey, Nancy and Robbie​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmm...have you noticed I seem to have more pics of men than women??  

View attachment 153Toggy.jpg


Toggy is a temporary wizard​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2006)

Last one for now. Lots more to come. The Saturday Grand Ball Dance is next. Probably tomorrow night!

View attachment 064KimRandiNancy.jpg


BB, SVS and Nancy​


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Last one for now. Lots more to come. The Saturday Grand Ball Dance is next. Probably tomorrow night!
> 
> View attachment 8494
> 
> ...




Damn you and BB for having such great curls. My hair is naturally that curly, but I can't get it to behave and look good, ever! Hence why I straighten it.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 16, 2006)

Having seen these pictures and heard about the event, I can say that I'll see you folks in person next year at the NAAFA convention.


----------



## jamie (Aug 16, 2006)

Such abundant cuteness in this thread...thanks for posting them SVS.


----------



## Cat (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome shots, SVS!! 
Thanks again for sharing your talent for capturing cuteness!!

Edited to add -- It's late, I just unknowingly copied the "cuteness" from Jamie. It's a true statement, but looks kinda lame to have said almost the exact same thing so....
I should have said, *you have a gift for capturing the bevy of bountiful beauty. *


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 17, 2006)

please. *gets on knees and begs* PLEASE someone! post more pics of FAJohnny. *swoon*

:smitten:


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8477
> 
> 
> LillyBBBW - yowsa!​



Ok Lilly, two words:

Wo - ow!  

You look great! Now I see what you meant about sitting down...  ​


----------



## Aliena (Aug 17, 2006)

Everyone looks so happy and good! I am glad y'all had a safe and happy time. And Lilly, I agree, you look swwwweeeeet!!:wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> please. *gets on knees and begs* PLEASE someone! post more pics of FAJohnny. *swoon*
> 
> :smitten:



There will be more.  _Everyone_ wants to pose with Johnny!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> There will be more.  _Everyone_ wants to pose with Johnny!




woo i wonder why! I would pose with him anyday!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok, Here come some pics from Saturday night...

View attachment 172meNancyJB.jpg


At the grand ball dinner dance, Nancy got her dinner before we did. The elusive Evil Princess (right) and I decide Nancy needs to share!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 174JohnnyNancy.jpg


Back by popular demand, the delicious FAJohnny. Oh, and Nancy ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 217StacieMaddog.jpg


Miss Stacie and Maddog (Stuart). I want her shirt!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 187Me.jpg


Just me.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 239AnnMarieChrisShoes.jpg


AnnMarie and Chris. And her shoes!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 250JeriHeather.jpg


Jeri and Heather...​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 232NedHeather.jpg


Ned and Heather...​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

And..........


View attachment 231ToggyHeather.jpg


Toggy and Heather!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 213BruceNancy.jpg


Bruce (in his kilt) and Nancy. Notice anything unusual about this pic? I think the "devilish" lamps behind Nancy's head are quite appropriate! ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

Last one for now. More later tonight!



View attachment 224MeLeesa.jpg


Me and Leesa​


----------



## altered states (Aug 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8532
> 
> 
> Jeri and Heather...​



Are you trying to kill me? Are you?! If there was a smiley for chewing one's knuckles off, I'd use it. Time to go drink heavily.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Are you trying to kill me? Are you?! If there was a smiley for chewing one's knuckles off, I'd use it. Time to go drink heavily.



I knew this pic would be well received. Jeri is an amazing lady - and I don't just mean her bod, fellas.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

This is the last batch for tonight - the food pics will be going up on the Foodee Board over the weekend. I'll post a link here.

View attachment 233Patricia.jpg


Patricia M.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

There were lots of NAAFA "old timers" there. I don't mean old folks, I mean long-time NAAFA members. Here are a few...

View attachment 248BobH.jpg


Bob H.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 288Harvey.jpg


Harvey​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 215IraMe.jpg


Ira and, yes, ME (NAAFA member for 21 years).​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 289JaySummer.jpg


Mango (Jay) and Summer. Summer is so sweet - she can rub off on you - check out the next pic...​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 294Jay-SummerFace.jpg


Summer's face seems to have rubbed off on Jay!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 073David.jpg


David​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 053WendyHeather.jpg


Wendy working hard at NAAFA Registration.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 251Stephen.jpg


Great shirt, Stephen!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 256PamJohnny.jpg


Pam and TxJohnny. So cute!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 284NancySpankGreg.jpg


Nancy gives GregW a little spank!​


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8531
> 
> 
> AnnMarie and Chris. And her shoes!​




AnnMarie and Chris win the prize for Most Gorgeous Couple.... 

Hubba hubba you two!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 278GeorgeMe.jpg


Long lost chat buddy "MochaLatte" (George) and me.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 265MeJohnny.jpg


My turn to pose with Johnny. He should sell tickets.​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> AnnMarie and Chris win the prize for Most Gorgeous Couple....
> 
> Hubba hubba you two!



Oh, people need to gossip more around here! What is this?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

Lots of sleepy folks at the Sunday Farewell Brunch. Night after night of very little sleep takes its toll!

View attachment 267CindyStephen.jpg


Cindy rests her head on Stephen​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8553
> 
> 
> Long lost chat buddy "MochaLatte" (George) and me.​



You tell MochaLatte to call me.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 272ToggyNancy.jpg


Sleep deprivation affects people differently. Some just get wacky! Toggy and Nancy.​


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, people need to gossip more around here! What is this?



I wasn't there! I have no gossip. Just think they look great together. C'est tout.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment 262JohnnyHeather.jpg


Johnny rests his head on Heather. A photo of husband and wife together! Hurrah!​


----------



## fatlane (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow. U posted teh pix. Tanx.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 17, 2006)

SVS, these are all GREAT photos.. thank you for giving the rest of us a little glimpse of the fun and frolicking we missed.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

And finally...


View attachment 266MeKathieToggy.jpg


Kathie and I find Toggy quite comfy.​
Sadly, the convention has come to an end.  

Stay tuned for some pics of New England meals on the foodee board this weekend!

Hey - Anyone else have pics to share???


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a few pics.... salvaged from the loss... thank goodness, it's better than nothing! 

Here we go, number one is Duck Tour Tuesday... I just liked the way this pic came out. We weren't supposed to be in it, was trying to catch a pic of Deidra over my shoulder, but the eyes kill me.  

View attachment P1000468s.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Scenic view of the Charles River from the Duck boat (the big, giant, proud Gay Duck, fwiw). 

View attachment P1000471s.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Here are Marguerite*, Mango (Jay), and Carla.

*fixed spelling,  * 

View attachment P1000474s.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Another snapshot from the duck on the Charles, I just enjoyed the detail on this bridge. 
Background, lower right side is the back of the Museum of Science, the white dome should be the planetarium, or the electricity thingy, can't recall which. 

View attachment P1000484s.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is a group of us at Durgin Park restaurant in Fanueil Hall - not bad!  

View attachment P1000489s.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Quack, quack. (Official language of the Duck.) 

View attachment me_chris_duck2.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

The Main Streets & Back Roads cow was nice enough to pose with me.  (Think you have to be a local to get that theme, it's from our local evening magazine show called Chronicle.) 

View attachment P1000493s.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Aug 17, 2006)

o wow but now could u post vidz plz tanx?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Carla and Lily singing their hearts out.  (Sorry it's fuzzy, was dark in there.) 

View attachment P1000500s.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> o wow but now could u post vidz plz tanx?



I've got vid but...it's of whales I saw on a whale watch. No fat jokes plz


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Jay on the move, but did manage to catch him for a pic. 

View attachment P1000503s.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Carrie with David. 

View attachment P1000504s.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

I think if you unfocus your eyes, you can sort of see Ned dancing with a big ol' fatty.  

View attachment P1000506s.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Heather and her super cutie, posing all nice.  

View attachment P1000507s.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Last but not least, Heather and John again. This picture tells the whole story about why John always tries to be arm's length from Toggy. :shocked:

(This was NOT planned, he was just grabbing away when I shot, didn't even see the problem until it was off the camera.)

That's all I've got folks!  

View attachment P1000508s.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Heather and her super cutie, posing all nice.



She has her cell phone in her cleavage! YES! I'm not the only one who does this? YES!

Chapstick, keys, pens, yes.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> She has her cell phone in her cleavage! YES! I'm not the only one who does this? YES!
> 
> Chapstick, keys, pens, yes.



Cell phone, inhaler, room key, money, etc.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Chapstick, keys, pens, yes.



I think it's time for bed. I could have sworn this said "Chapstick, keys, penis, yes."


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Quack, quack. (Official language of the Duck.)


Is this the guy you've been saving the sheets for? LOL We need details girlie!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I think it's time for bed. I could have sworn this said "Chapstick, keys, penis, yes."



Nope, one of these things is not like the others, one of these things does not belong. Penises only go in there once the chapstick and cell phones are removed anways.

sorry, back to the thread.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Nope, one of these things is not like the others, one of these things does not belong. Penises only go in there once the chapstick and cell phones are removed anways.
> 
> sorry, back to the thread.




Actually, chapstick could help.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, chapstick could help.



You are obviously a smart woman.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> She has her cell phone in her cleavage! YES! I'm not the only one who does this? YES!
> 
> Chapstick, keys, pens, yes.



POST PIX PLZ LIKE NOW OK TANX!!!!!!!eleven!!!!!one!!!!!eleven!!!!!!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> POST PIX PLZ LIKE NOW OK TANX!!!!!!!eleven!!!!!one!!!!!eleven!!!!!!!!!



I would but I can't take anymore pictures with my cellphone with it wedged in between my boobs.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8530
> 
> 
> Just me.​


Just beautiful.




AnnMarie said:


> Last but not least, Heather and John again. This picture tells the whole story about why John always tries to be arm's length from Toggy. :shocked:
> 
> (This was NOT planned, he was just grabbing away when I shot, didn't even see the problem until it was off the camera.)


Ah, yes. The Toggy Handshake. Best convention pic, ever.

And finally, a good convention pic of me!


----------



## Cat (Aug 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Last but not least, Heather and John again. This picture tells the whole story about why John always tries to be arm's length from Toggy. :shocked:



HEHEHEHE. Funny shot!

Thanks for posting all of the photos, AM & SVS. You all look so great! 
Heather looks especially awesome in the shots. I would have thought she'd be beat after all of the planning. Stress suits her well!

BTW, AM, I think the cow shots _have to _be submitted to BG/BS. They're too cute! We could say they're HUGE decorated old fashioned coffee creamers. ;-)


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8530
> 
> 
> Just me.​




PFT! _JUST_ you... you say it like you're nothing great! Well let me tell you SVS, you is GREAT! ^_^


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> She has her cell phone in her cleavage! YES! I'm not the only one who does this? YES!
> 
> Chapstick, keys, pens, yes.




haha! I do that all the time, man! The most fun I've ever had with it though is when my friend John turned the music on on his phone (also an Mp3 player) and stuck it under my boobs. I was wearing a very VERY low cut top when he did this, and we went through wal-mart grooving to the music. No one could figure out where it was coming from because they figured since the top was so low cut, you'd be able to see the phone. NOPE! I am now known as "the girl with the music" at late night wal-mart.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 18, 2006)

> Originally Posted by activistfatgirl
> She has her cell phone in her cleavage! YES! I'm not the only one who does this? YES!
> 
> Chapstick, keys, pens, yes.






I am always tucking things in my cleavage. Guy lovingly referrs to it as "the safe".


----------



## NancyM (Aug 18, 2006)

Sandie! I was hoping to see you and Guy at the convention. I missed you. I did think of you everytime Bruce walked by in his kilt, though. 

I hope you are well and that I will see you next year in Chicago.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 18, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> SoVerySoft, you are Thee DeeVine Picstress! :wubu: All the ladies look AMAZING and super huggable! (Note: I don't always run around in real life hugging everyone.)




Why not? Because you aren't surrounded by fat girlz?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 18, 2006)

Cat said:


> BTW, AM, I think the cow shots _have to _be submitted to BG/BS. They're too cute! We could say they're HUGE decorated old fashioned coffee creamers. ;-)




Ooooo, that sounds like a good loophole!  Or maybe a bigstuff section that includes big chicks with big collections (you could feature your Snoopy shots?). 

I believe I'll be heading out next Friday to catch more cows (special cowscapade planned at the moment), so I'll have many more coming. I'm never quite sure how to pose with them, I can't really mount them or anything, but I'll try to get a bit more creative if I can.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Scenic view of the Charles River from the Duck boat (the big, giant, proud Gay Duck, fwiw).


Wait, holy crap, this was in Boston? I should've gone!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 18, 2006)

tooz said:


> Wait, holy crap, this was in Boston? I should've gone!




It sure was, and you sure should have!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 18, 2006)

I lived South of Boston growing up, and I love it dearly. After college, I am so going back. Also, it seems like there are a lot of bbw/fa types in the Boston/Cape area, or is that just me?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 18, 2006)

tooz said:


> I lived South of Boston growing up, and I love it dearly. After college, I am so going back. Also, it seems like there are a lot of bbw/fa types in the Boston/Cape area, or is that just me?



Not the Cape, but our parties are north and west of Boston - www.superbbw.com for more info.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 18, 2006)

What a bunch of hotties!!

ANN MARIE! YOUR DRESS IS INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks for sharing all of these hot photos of the hottest women in this planet :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 19, 2006)

Ivy said:


> What a bunch of hotties!!
> 
> ANN MARIE! YOUR DRESS IS INCREDIBLE!!!



yes i agree, she looks like a queen :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 19, 2006)

Dark_Hart said:


> yes i agree, she looks like a queen :wubu:




Awww, thanks to both of you.


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 19, 2006)

Did you look up Dimitry?

http://www.fox.com/dance/bios/01_dchaplin.htm


Kathie


----------



## Ash (Aug 19, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, chapstick could help.



Only not the mentholated kind. Yikes...


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Only not the mentholated kind. Yikes...



Excellent point. A lesson I learned the hard way with mentholated Gold Bond powder. Let this be a warning to you, kids: it's better to just let the thighs be chafed...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Why not? Because you aren't surrounded by fat girlz?



Yes! :wubu:


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 20, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> Did you look up Dimitry?
> 
> http://www.fox.com/dance/bios/01_dchaplin.htm
> 
> ...


 
AnnMarie,

Check out this myspace page to se him dance.

http://www.myspace.com/taniuha55


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 20, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> AnnMarie,
> 
> Check out this myspace page to se him dance.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/taniuha55




I have to say, I'm trying... but I don't see it. Maybe it's just the publicity photo that's throwing me off.  

I still like him just fine though.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2006)

What's up with you 2 girls and Dimitri??


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> What's up with you 2 girls and Dimitri??



She thinks my companion looks like him... lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> She thinks my companion looks like him... lol




Nancy and I say...NO. lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Nancy and I say...NO. lol



I'd never even heard of the guy before she said something.... but yeah, I don't see it personally.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd never even heard of the guy before she said something.... but yeah, I don't see it personally.




He'd have to tear his shirt open for us to be sure. (Only people who know of Dimitri will get this reference)


----------



## Carrie (Aug 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> He'd have to tear his shirt open for us to be sure. (Only people who know of Dimitri will get this reference)



I don't get the reference, but I'd still be interested in seeing AM's companion comply.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2006)

Food pics from the convention are up on the Foodee Board. 

Click here.

(come hungry!)


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I have to say, I'm trying... but I don't see it. Maybe it's just the publicity photo that's throwing me off.
> 
> I still like him just fine though.


 

I don't think that photo does him justice.. but like the others I'd sure like to see Chris rip his shirt open too!

AnnMarie.. it was so GREAT to see you! Hope to see you Labor Day !

Kathie


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 22, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> I don't think that photo does him justice.. but like the others I'd sure like to see Chris rip his shirt open too!



Oh yeh, post pix plz thx 

(Joke AM - but it is a lovely picture of the two of you!)

Tracey xx


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 22, 2006)

HugKiss- that video under 'movies' is so funny it could be on the funny video of the day.


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 22, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> HugKiss- that video under 'movies' is so funny it could be on the funny video of the day.


 

HAHAHA If you watched the show you would LOVE Dmitry!!!!!!!!!!! Though Artem from last yr is my all time favorite. YUMMY!

HugKiss


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

*Better late than never!

I finally got around to formatting and resizing all my pics from the NAAFA Con in Boston.

Here are some of the best...  *






My first glimpse of Boston... from the back of a cab.






DUCKS!






AnnMarie boards the "gay pride" duck.






Rainbow Duck Tour Driver... apparently he knows alot about Boston.






... a place where everyone knows your name...






Boston from the King Charles River


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

Pam & SummerG







Hanging around the hospitality area with Sable, Robbie & HugKiss







NAAFA AGM







The 'Froot Loop' with TXJohnny(BigBodLvr), Summer & Samwise(Peter)







AnnMarie 'one the move' with Chris, but I did manage to catch her for a pic.


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

with Lilly & Sable







Robbie enjoying the 'squashing couch' with HugKiss & Cindy







... and loving it!  







NAAFA Auction Items







Deidra losing her voice doing the hard auction sell






Candye Kane Goodies!!
I'm emailing this to Candye and I'm gonna tell her she has to try and make it to one of these big bash events!


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

TXJohnny & Summer







Mishe makes my first ever fluffernutter! 







Yummy! :eat2: Viva la fluffernutter!







At Skipjack's with Mikey, TXJohnny, Carrie & Placebo







Biker Babe Cindy, 'Jock' Steven & Kitty Kat Kitschka







Mishe Overdose!


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

Sharleen & Summer







Summer & Ned







Elvens Summer & Meish show off their Hobbit feet!  







Lilly late night







Summer (again) showing abit of tat.


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

Meish







with Goof!  







Meish plays with some of Summer







Mikey & Berna (BigSexy920)







Messing around on the couch with Mikey, Berna, Sharleen & Goof.


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

Some pics of the 'Bullshit Crew' - Kathy, Kathryn, Roula, Debbie, Al (hidden) & Mary.







The Bruceman with Sable







At Legal Seafoods - SVS about to lop her lobster. 
What a pity the butter was too salty... Brutal!







Summer, Glenn and Rosebud at Legal Seafoods


*Another fantastic week and great way to finish up my trip!
Thanks to everyone who I met for making it all the more memorable!!
:bow: *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 29, 2006)

You win for best posted NAAFA pics. Thanks for sharing them Jayman


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 30, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> You win for best posted NAAFA pics. Thanks for sharing them Jayman


 
I have decided to have more Mango in my life! 
Maybe Fruit Loops with Mango on top! 
OH YEAH, what a way to start the day! :eat1: 

xoxoxo,

HugKiss


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 30, 2006)

Breakfast of BBW's everywhere !!!! 


Where do I get me summa dat !!!! :eat1:


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 30, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Breakfast of BBW's everywhere !!!!
> Where do I get me summa dat !!!! :eat1:


 
Bigsexy... 

Too bad we can't up-root Mango and transplant him here in New Jersey! Breakfast, lunch and dinner.. ALL Mango, ALL the time!!!!!! :eat2:

HugKiss


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd have to quit one of my jobs. Let's face it I'd never get any work done. :shocked:


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 31, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I'd have to quit one of my jobs. Let's face it I'd never get any work done. :shocked:


 
But how will you get by??? Oh yeah, :doh: eat more Mango! :eat2:


----------



## BigCutieSable (Aug 31, 2006)

Great pics Jay! And might I add it was a pleasure meeting you, you're one sexy MoFo! Mmmmm....love me some mangos!..LoL!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 5, 2006)

jeepers, Jay..I look terrified of you in that pic if us!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

*Mango, you've taken some great pictures!*


----------

